# Trasszement aushärtzeit



## Windless (9. Mai 2012)

Kann mir einer sagen wie lange ich warten muss, bis ich wasser über trasstement laufen lassen kann ? Also ich hab nen bachlauf mit biotop gemacht, erst folie dann trasszement mit flies rauf gemacht. Wollte meine pflanzen nich so lange in der regebtonne lassen


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Trasszement aushärtzeit*

Die Aushärtzeit beträgt 3-4 Tage ... aber der Beton (Zement ist es ja eigentlich nur im Rohzustand) darf nicht schnell austrocknen, dann reißt er und wird undicht.
Gleichmäßige Trocknung heißt das Zauberwort.
Bei starker Hitze/Wind muß man den Beton befeuchten ...

Mandy


----------



## Windless (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Trasszement aushärtzeit*

Naja das das dicht is glaub ich nicht, aber dafür ist ja die folie drunter zuständig.
Kann ich dann nach 1 tag schon spielsand reinmachen ? Der würde ja auch befeuchten


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Trasszement aushärtzeit*

Nach 24Stunden soll Beton so fest sein, dass man ihn betreten kann (wurde mir gesagt) ... also denke ich mal, wirst Du auch Sand einbringen können.

Mandy


----------



## BerndD (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Trasszement aushärtzeit*

Hallo Robert. Ich bin Natursteinverleger und arbeite fast jeden Tag mit Trasszement ua. Also hart genug ist er schon. Aushärtezeit von Zement beträgt am Anfang 6 Tage. Komplette Aushärtezeit beträgt 6 Wochen.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## katja (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Trasszement aushärtzeit*

???? mir wurde mehrfach versichert, dass trasszement auch unter wasser aushärtet... :?

somit habe ich, nachdem er oberflächlich getrocknet war, wasser eingelassen und hatte keine probleme.


----------



## bottkars (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Trasszement aushärtzeit*

Auch wenn der Zement unter Wasser aushaertet.... warte am Besten 2-6 Wochen bis er richtig ausgehaertet ist.

Schau doch mal hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/164

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15922

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32874


wir hatten auch unsere liebe Not mit Zement und PH Werten, da wir nicht warten konnten / wollten.

Wie sich das bei Trass aussieht weiss ich jedoch nicht, ich fuer meinen Teill weiss jetzt: Teich = Warten

Das Ergebnis waren 2-Woechentliche Wasserwechsel uber die erste Saison ....


----------



## katja (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Trasszement aushärtzeit*

im 2. und 3. link geht es aber um zement, ist trasszement nicht doch was anderes?
und soweit ich das verstehe, geht es hier nicht um fischbesatz, sondern er möchte so schnell wie möglich die pflanzen wieder reinbringen.


----------



## lollo (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Trasszement aushärtzeit*

Hallo Katja,

Trass ist nur ein Zusatz, der dem Zement bei der Herstellung zugemischt wird um ihn wasserdicht zu machen.
Ferner verhindert dieser Zusatz bei Natursteinen und Co. das sogannte ausblühen.

Wenn du mal nach Aushärtungszeit goggelst, wirst du Tabellen finden, die angeben das der Zement erst nach ca. 30 Tagen Aushärtungszeit seine Endbelastbarkeit erreicht.


----------



## katja (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Trasszement aushärtzeit*

hier mein damaliger thread https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34955

 wer nun recht hat, bei mir hat es zumindest geklappt


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Trasszement aushärtzeit*

Hallo,

zuerst die ganz gute Nachricht: 
der ph-wert ist 7.2​dann die gute Nachricht: 
man sollte schon 1 woche Warten mit dem Wasser einlassen, ganz ausharten kann er dann die anderen 5 Wochen ja noch unter Wasser.
​dann die schlechte Nachricht: 
am Anfang öfters mal den ph-wert messen ​


----------



## Windless (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Trasszement aushärtzeit*

Ja in erster linie geht das um die pflanzen, aber am ende des boitopbachlaufes läuft ea auch in. Einen koiteich mit 11 kois. Das wasser momentan hat eine sichtweite von 30cm weil die achwebealgen explodiert sind. Deswegen geht es auch darum so schnell wie möglich den pflanzenfilter in betrieb zu nehmen um die gelösten nährstoffe zu verarbeiten.


----------



## Kolja (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Trasszement aushärtzeit*

Hallo Robert,

ich habe meinen Teich auch mit Trasszement vermörtelt und habe ihn ca. 1 Woche, ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, aushärten lassen. Ich hatte einen sehr hohen PH-Wert, den ich erst bemerkt habe, als ich Pflanzen eingesetzt habe, die sofort beim Einsetzen die Stängel hängen ließen. 
Ich würde also auch für Pflanzen, den PH-Wert messen.


----------

